# AFCI Requirements 2014 NEC



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Switches controlling outlets not in an area requiring AFCI protection, such as outside lights or receptacles at a patio door.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the art. Laundry room is included



> 210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection. Arcfault
> circuit-interrupter protection shall be provided as required
> in 210.12(A) (B), and (C). The arc-fault circuit interrupter
> shall be installed in a readily accessible location.
> ...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Dennis. I need to open up the new code book and study up on the new requirements. Do you have the 2014 NEC on an iPad or as a PDF?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I bought the Book with a pdf download. I don't have an Ipad just my pc


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I am going to be submitting a proposal for the next NESC that requires arc fault protection for all electrical circuits at the source of the circuit. Should be a reasonable fix for all the problems everywhere.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Why not simply an afci main breaker then?......~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Why not simply an afci main breaker then?......~CS~


So, one branch circuit with a fault and you shutdown the whole house.:no::no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> So, one branch circuit with a fault and you shutdown the whole house.:no::no:


Europe's had a similar setup for decades , with little complaint Chris

~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Europe's had a similar setup for decades , with little complaint Chris
> 
> ~CS~


We aren't Europe. Thank god.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Europe's had a similar setup for decades , with little complaint Chris
> 
> ~CS~


Europe's isn't afci- is it? I thought it was gfci or as they call it RCD


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Europe's isn't afci- is it? I thought it was gfci or as they call it RCD


RCD, it has a higher trip level and is not trouble free as Steve is trying to make it sound. 

Marc could talk about this.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Europe's isn't afci- is it? I thought it was gfci or as they call it RCD



Europe has an advanced system in comparison to the American one Denny, mainly due to their having to rebuild and rethink it after WW2

I started a thread on it quite a while back, our foreign devil brethren were kind enough to chime in

It is, imho, worthy of consideration given our_ (since the 02?) _international nec status

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> RCD, it has a higher trip level and is not trouble free as Steve is trying to make it sound.
> 
> Marc could talk about this.


they have RCD's in _descending _order main, sub main, breaker. Think split buss on steriods

iirc, the 30ma is on par with our afci's 30ma , which is about all an afci does anyways

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Again, 
my point of total house afci protection stands, if CMP-2 thinks they're that great you'd think they'd be ALL OVER IT

they just want to sell us 30 of them instead of 1

when some of you EC's are confronted with 30 in a 40 for a fat decade , you'll eventually come to the same conclusion, if not be confronted by your customers realizing what they're paying for

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Again,
> my point of total house afci protection stands, if CMP-2 thinks they're that great you'd think they'd be ALL OVER IT..........



Why not just outlaw electrical altogether? Problem solved. Next.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

why not calmly face the facts 480....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> they have RCD's in _descending _order main, sub main, breaker. Think split buss on steriods
> 
> iirc, the 30ma is on par with our afci's 30ma , which is about all an afci does anyways
> 
> ~CS~


Yes our afci have a different ma trip then an afci but an afci is more than that. IMO, an AFCI in a main would be a nightmare


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> why not calmly face the facts 480....:whistling2:~CS~


The facts that there would be no electrical hazards if there was no electrical?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Why not simply an afci main breaker then?......~CS~


I didn't say NEC, I said NESC.. 


Make em put it in at Niagara Falls.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes our afci have a different ma trip then an afci but an afci is more than that. IMO, an AFCI in a main would be a nightmare



There's no evidence an afci is anything more than GFPE level service Denny

so why would an enhanced main be a problem? 

we have had industrial Eframe mains with similar protectants for how long?

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The facts that there would be no electrical snake oil salesmen if there was no electrical?


 fiffy....:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> > I didn't say NEC, I said NESC..
> 
> 
> i stand corrected then
> ...


----------



## mgawat (Mar 3, 2012)

*system combination question*

are all the branch AFCI/outlet type devices come with a list of all possible overcurrent devices it is supposdily listed with?


----------

